# APRIL 3RD 5th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Feb 15, 2011)

*APRIL 3RD 2011
5th Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP*
OPEN TO ALL MAKES! 
MOST BIKES ARE PRE 85 OR REPROS
PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! - JUVENILE
(12" OR SMALLER & TRICYCLE) RAT BIKES

CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM

SPECTATOR ADMISSION $3 OR TWO FOR $5  
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $15
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2:30PM  REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM – 9AM. 
TROPHY AWARDS 2:30PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING!
 BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 
 SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
 401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
WWW.CARSHOWPROMOTIONS.COM
  RAIN OR SHINE


----------

